# Mini foot!



## jwtcustomgamecalls (Aug 8, 2014)

Just finished the one up. It's my version of a Reelfoot. 5/8" tone board. Barrel is 3 1/4" long. Out of Desert Ironwood with a cocobola insert. Thanks for looking. Waylon.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## haddenhailers (Aug 8, 2014)

Looks awesome Waylon!

Andrew


----------



## jwtcustomgamecalls (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks Andrew. Wish I could put a Ca finish down as good you.


----------



## haddenhailers (Aug 8, 2014)

Looks pretty good from this end!!!


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 8, 2014)

What you both said.


----------



## SENC (Aug 8, 2014)

Beautiful finish, Waylon! How does she sound?


----------



## jwtcustomgamecalls (Aug 8, 2014)

Henry. I think she sounds pretty decent. This is only my 3rd attempt at one, so I'm still figuring it out. I need to send it to you and have you critic it!!


----------



## SENC (Aug 8, 2014)

jwtcustomgamecalls said:


> Henry. I think she sounds pretty decent. This is only my 3rd attempt at one, so I'm still figuring it out. I need to send it to you and have you critic it!!


Ha! You might not get it back!


----------



## jwtcustomgamecalls (Aug 8, 2014)

Lol. I wouldn't expect you to. Send me a pm with your info and I'll get it out to you. All I ask is for your honest opinion on it and any thoughts of how to improve on it.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Aug 8, 2014)

jwtcustomgamecalls said:


> Lol. I would expect to. Send me a pm with your info and I'll get it out to you. All I ask is for your honest opinion on it and any thoughts of how to improve on it.


I also have an address you can send it too! Hint Hint

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Aug 8, 2014)

haddenhailers said:


> I also have an address you can send it too! Hint Hint


Arent you supposed to be working?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Aug 8, 2014)

Waylon looking Reel Good on this end as well. Nice finish!!


----------



## haddenhailers (Aug 8, 2014)

SENC said:


> Arent you supposed to be working?


Aren't you supposed to be working too? Or is it a boat shoes kinda day?


----------



## jwtcustomgamecalls (Aug 8, 2014)

Andrew. Send me your info, I'm working on another and I'll send it your way when done. I'll give you same deal as Henry, just give me some honest feed back, good or bad.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 8, 2014)

I'd be interested in hearing it....but in a video. Is that possible?
Looks good by the way.


----------



## haddenhailers (Aug 8, 2014)

jwtcustomgamecalls said:


> Andrew. Send me your info, I'm working on another and I'll send it your way when done. I'll give you same deal as Henry, just give me some honest feed back, good or bad.


Call for call sir. Let me know what you'd like!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

